# Killed Canadian Soldier Cpl. Nathan Cirrilo's dogs wait for him



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

So sad. R.I.P.



Photos: Cpl. Nathan Cirillo’s dogs wait in vain for their master to return home | Metro


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Very sad indeed


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so very sad


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

It's heartbreaking


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

And I'm sure his 5yo son feels the same way.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Never Forget .

leaves you speechless doesn't it . One mad unstable person in one moment destroys himself and this fine man . Destroys his family , and destroys the family of the victim.

RIP


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

:'(


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Terrible :'(


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Those faces are heartbreaking. I can't even imagine how his family of humans feel. The dog's faces says it all.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I am so sorry that our Canadian friends must feel this sort of pain on their homeland too.....

It's heartbreaking when losers decide to take their sad lot in life out on innocent people.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

The guy was from Hamilton... absolutely heart breaking, shed some tears for his son, his dogs and his family. Canada lost a good-hearted reservist... Rest in Peace Nathan Cirrilos - thank you for your service.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

condolences and prayers for our neighbor, Canada. 

Jelpy


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I am so sorry that our Canadian friends must feel this sort of pain on their homeland too.....
> 
> It's heartbreaking when losers decide to take their sad lot in life out on innocent people.


this


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

carmspack said:


> Never Forget .
> _*
> leaves you speechless doesn't it . *_One mad unstable person in one moment destroys himself and this fine man . Destroys his family , and destroys the family of the victim.
> 
> RIP


It does leave you speechless, so sad.

I was watching the NHL network and Pittsburgh had a tribute before their game vs Philly


----------

